# Acadia National Park



## rocdoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,
 I'm planning a short trip to the Acadia National Park and the Maine coast in a week. I will be based right next to the park, driving there up the coast from Boston. It's my first time going, I'll be by myself, and would really appreciate any tips and insight from folks who have been there before and have taken advantage of the photo opportunities.
 I know the question is a bit broad, but frankly any advice would come in handy. Internet searches are great for figuring out lodging and hiking etc., but they don't generally give the most photography-oriented advice.
 Thank you!


----------



## JG_Coleman (Aug 24, 2011)

I spent a few days there last year.  It really is a spectacular place... one of those landscapes where you feel like could shoot there for years without running out of new viewpoints or subjects.

Honestly, it'd be tough to NOT find something photographic.  A road traverses a good deal of the park and also brings you to various trail heads, so the area is very accessible.

Cadillac Mountain, which is the highest peak on Mount Desert Island, is must-shoot place in my opinion.  Sandy Beach is another cool place... so was Otter Cove.  But honestly, the entire place is just littered with fantastic views and great photo opportunities.  I'd really recommend driving the entire island and especially driving throughout the park.  You're bound to see tons of places that you'll want to return to at sunrise or sunset.

The real key to getting some great shots is beating the crowds.  Luckily, beating the crowds is easy if you just do what any photographer ought to do: 1) get out there REALLY early for shooting at sunrise and 2) be out there scoping out vantage points so that you're ready to shoot at sunset.  The vast majority of the crowds in the park don't show up until 10AM... and most tend to start clearing out an hour or two before sunset (probably to head over to Bar Harbor for something to eat).

Hope I could be of some help.  Have fun!


----------



## rocdoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you JG. That is indeed great advice. I'll stay at one of the small motel/B&B places and do just that, wonder the island. I may rent a bike if I don't feel like driving and just cover the ground up and down.


----------



## rocdoc (Sep 9, 2011)

Back!
 I see what you meant, great photo opportunities anywhere you turn. I got 630 digital shots, 4 rolls of film, and about 30 cell phone pics on top of that! Lots to sort through for a few months now 
 Highly recommended for anyone. I suggest going off season if possible, it is quite popular.







Cheers


----------



## rocdoc (Sep 11, 2011)

A couple more from the recent trip. Any thoughts appreciated.











Thanks for looking, and for any comments.


----------

